# For Bailyr2!



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hello!
I put Dexter outside today and after all his play he was overjoyed to go in his new bag! I swear, that bag is like anesthesia. He's all RUN RUN RUN RUN RUN.... bag?? Zzzzzzzzz... all within 30 seconds haha
Here's some photos I got of him!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I love those bags. I want to get one for Delia and one for my Beardie as soon as I can! It looks great and spacious and fun <3


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Oh my gosh! I love those bags. I want to get one for Delia and one for my Beardie as soon as I can! It looks great and spacious and fun <3


Dexter is totally in love with it. He can really dig down in it too! Sometimes he's so covered in strips, i can't even see him! I think that's why he loves it so much


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Awh I love that color/pattern combination!!  It looks like Dexter loves it too <3 Is that green interior the "cuddle fabric"? 

I laughed really hard at the pic of him hiding his face under the fabric strip, with his nose sticking out :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> I laughed really hard at the pic of him hiding his face under the fabric strip, with his nose sticking out :lol:


I did too! :lol: I thought, "What a typical hedgie!"


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hmmm i'm not sure what the inside is... I just asked her to pick whatever she thought matched best! It's like, green tie-dye . It looks solid in the pictures but its got splotches of dark and light green around. Kind of like green clouds haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!! Nice bag & Dexter is such a cutie.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all adorable; but # 3 tops them all!!!!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just saw this and he is too cute! I'm so glad to hear that he likes his new bag! And ps the inside is green fleece tie-dye


----------

